# New Addition Rottweiler x??



## stumpy (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi all

I am new to this site and wondered if any one had any views on what my newly adopted dog is, we adopted her 2 weeks ago from the dogs home and apparently she is a Rottweiler mix but what with to me she looks like she has Boxer in her but not sure.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Those eyes are definately boxer. I would say that is a perfect guess! Very cute dog
Now that i relook i may see some pit in there also?


----------



## AdrianVall (Sep 24, 2009)

Definitely has boxer in her. I was actually going to say boxer before I even read the thread.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Seriously cute! Be careful not to over feed. With those hungry looking sweet eyes, it might be quite a challenge. lol Such a sweet looking girl.


----------



## stumpy (Dec 1, 2009)

I know she is soo cute with those big sad eyes!

She is surprisingly calm for a 5 month old pup, however she does have her moments with my 6 year old Rottweiler bitch who she harrasses to death lol

Someone has mentioned that they thought she also had some Stafforshire Bull Terrier in her so that is probably why you mentioned that you can see Pit, however being in the UK Pit Bulls are a banned breed (Dont know why they should just ban stupid dog owners!) so more likely Staff!!

I have never had a cross breed before only ever had pure Rotties 2 from breed specific rescues and my current one Holly (aged 6) is the only one i have had from a pup so it is nice to have a younger dog again even though my last rescue dog was only 2 when he passed away in August!

Can you bellieve that she was a stray and no-one came forward for her she is sooo sweet and a pleasure to have!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh my goodness, she is SO ADORABLE!!

I can see Boxer or Staffy bull in there too. Very cute. You must promise to share many more photos.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

She sooooo ADORABLE! It sounds like she is a sweet heart too! You lucked out in finding her. 

I agree, I see Rottie and Boxer or Staffy.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Too cute. Do I really have to tell you how cute your new pup is that photo is priceless  

Took couple gliese of your new pup others say prehaps have boxer I see a poorly bred Rottie however to cute for words to describe

I think she is a Rottweiler/Boxer mix you could google rottweiler & boxer mix see if they have the same similar looks what not


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

What a cutie! I can't believe nobody came forward for her. Their loss is definately your gain Best of luck with your new addition


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

Rott/boxer is my guess, too, and a beautiful mix at that! She's lovely


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

She is so cute! I see Boxer in there.


----------



## beavis175 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi
I have just seen your picture of your new dog. She is the spitting image of my Boxer x Rottweiler! Ours is 2 years old and has bundles of energy


----------

